# ATV recommendation .....



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 27, 2006)

I've never owned an ATV so I'm asking you folks for your experiances.   

I'm not looking for hotroding type speed but I want enough power/hp/cc's to be able to carry me and a deer,or me and another hunter, or a few bags of food plot material such as seed fertiliter, etc. 

I also would want to be able to use a small atv plow such as the Groundhog that has been talked about on here. Will a 2x4 be effective enough or is a 4x4 a must?

So if you were starting out/over, what features would you look for in your next atv purchase?

What's your story?  

Thanks


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Apr 27, 2006)

*4x4*

After having spent many a day wishing for ATV; I finally got one last year-Yamaha Kodiak 400 4x4.  It has truly been a great purchase for me.  I have a groundhog for it and have planted 3 different food plots--that thing really works well!!!  But YOU WILL NEED 4x4 to get the most out of it and to really plow up those hard to get areas.  I also have an electric spreader/feeder on it for fertilizer and seeding.  It has made my hunting preparations so much easier-from planting, clearing, hauling, building, or stand prep and set up.  A utility vehicle is worth it!  

Besides they are alot easier to get to go along with your plans as opposed to a reluctant hunting buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with Army..  you will likely need a 4x4 if you are going to drag food plot implements. I would say the 400cc to 500 cc 4x4 is about right; however, I do not speak from experience - we use a JD tractor.   If you aren't going to use it for food plot work, then you could drop down to the 300 cc level and a 2x4.  I had a Polaris 325 2x4 and it gave me good service. I now have a Polaris 500 HO 4x4 and it gives me good service.  If I was to buy a new ATV right now I would give serious consideration to an Artic Cat - they are sweet machines.  Honda also makes a good machine, but I prefer the Polaris and Artic Cats as they are larger/taller.  I feel like I am riding a tricycle when I am on most of the Japanese machines.


----------



## Dub (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got great service from my Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O.

4x4 capable, liquid cooled, unbelievably smooth ride over all terrain types, reliable, great lighting system, fast (60mph while loaded down), electric start with a pull back up, winch, class 2 hitch, great dry storage, big racks with the lock-n-ride attachment features, automatic tranny, engine breaking, finished out in new Mossy Oak pattern.


----------



## dixie (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd watch the fox news report on atv's before buying one. 8 deaths and 100's of injuries  in two years in a supervised area. Why buy something knowing the odds of it maiming you for the rest of your life of even causing your death  are that high?


----------



## quequeg (Apr 29, 2006)

LOL!!!  Yea, lets all sit home in helmets and wrap ourselves in bubble wrap!!!


----------



## Woody52 (Apr 29, 2006)

Here we go again


----------



## Dub (Apr 29, 2006)

quequeg said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Yea, lets all sit home in helmets and wrap ourselves in bubble wrap!!!


----------



## dixie (Apr 29, 2006)

quequeg said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Yea, lets all sit home in helmets and wrap ourselves in bubble wrap!!!


I could be wrong but wouldn't that be better than the permanent dirt bath? If, say the NFL or any professional sport had that many deaths and injuries, of JUST the ones reported at durham town, I wish I had the total number of people killed and maimed on those things here in GA, you'd see and hear demands for all kinds of investigations being called for.


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 29, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Why buy something knowing the odds of it maiming you for the rest of your life of even causing your death  are that high?




Why drive a car then?  Respect the throttle and know your limits as well as the machines.


----------



## 257 roberts (Apr 29, 2006)

Honda 350 4x4 !!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 29, 2006)

Whatever brand you get just be sure it's a 4X4. If you buy a 2 WD then it won't be long before you realize you really need 4WD.
When you need it you really need it. Even if you tool around in 2WD 95% of the time. 4WD is like a winch. Its unused most of the  time  but when its needed, its really needed.
The cheapest thing to do is go ahead and buy the right ATV to start with.


----------



## dixie (Apr 29, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Why drive a car then?  Respect the throttle and know your limits as well as the machines.


And you and I both know people don't, it's about 11:30, I'm getting ready for bed and just heard the story about a 23-24 y/o drunk driver killing himself and almost killing two others, I've seen as many as 4 kids on one of these things, not to mention seeing them on the street where I live, speeding, no helmets, underage{but thats my opinion since theres NO regs on these things} dangerously driven in sight of their homes, say what you will, but there just too dangerous, and too many people buy them knowing full well they have no place to ride and buy with the full intent of trespassing and with the knowledge they can do pretty much do as they please since its a unregulated industry with them.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 29, 2006)

My Honda is not for racing around DTP trying to see how high I can jump. Respect the machine, do not expect it to overcome nature or gravity and you will be fine.

I have the Foreman 450 4x4 and my daughter has the 350 2x4. No comparison to the working capibilities of the 4x4! It is not a tractor, but it will take care of most food plotting and deer hauling needs.

Used both machines today to put in about 2 acres of Rackmaster mixed with some Quail Haven Soybeans and tropical corn. The 350 got hot pulling the cultipacker, the 450 handled it with no problems.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks tons guys! You've given me the type of info I knew I could count on from all ya'll!

Dixie, I hear you loud and clear. Common sense isn't all that common it seems and speed on top of an unprotected motorized craft isn't for me. Altough those Motorcross guys are awesome to watch doing their airborne antics, it's not my thing to try.

Darkhorse and Jeff , those details and comparasons are the the heart of mater. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 1, 2006)

400cc 4x4, don't really need anything much bigger unless you are toting some big implements. Smaller ones manuver thru the woods better also.

Honda for dependibility.

My 2 cents.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2006)

If I were going to get another 4-wheeler today it would be a Honda Foreman 500.  My Foreman 400 has been a tank so far no problems what so ever.

Darrell


----------



## JDARRACOTT (May 3, 2006)

If you weren't planing on planting food plots with it, I would say just get an electric golf cart. There quiet, they don't spook deer and think of the money you would save on gas.


----------



## Hintz (May 3, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> I'd watch the fox news report on atv's before buying one. 8 deaths and 100's of injuries  in two years in a supervised area. Why buy something knowing the odds of it maiming you for the rest of your life of even causing your death  are that high?


you got to be kidding, I saw last night some one died in a car wreck, why buy or ride in a car its a death trap   but to answer the question Atric Cat 500 w/ manual transmission it has the lowest first gear out of any 4wheeler even lower than honda and the engine produces great torque, has a locker up front and the most ground clearance over any 4x4 period.


----------



## Dub (May 6, 2006)

Hooked up and ready to head out for a late season  afternoon hunt.


----------



## Dub (May 6, 2006)

Gotta show my colors, though......


----------



## jedediah (May 7, 2006)

I`ve  owned a Suzuki Eiger 400cc 4x4 for about 3 years. I have had 2 small sticks punch into the tires, other then that no problems.


----------



## toddboucher (May 9, 2006)

Dub said:
			
		

> I've got great service from my Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O.
> 
> 4x4 capable, liquid cooled, unbelievably smooth ride over all terrain types, reliable, great lighting system, fast (60mph while loaded down), electric start with a pull back up, winch, class 2 hitch, great dry storage, big racks with the lock-n-ride attachment features, automatic tranny, engine breaking, finished out in new Mossy Oak pattern.



I agree- Polaris has problems about 10 years ago, but now they are the best, more storage, more power. I bought my 2005 500-OH about 6 months ago. I say Buy 4X4 even if you just used it for trail ridding I would buy only a 4x4. Take a safety course and you'll never have a safety problem. My class was 6 hours, free plus polaris sent me a $100 to use in there shop for Garments and Accessories.

enjoy they sure are alot of fun, even If I don't get a deer I have fun getting there.


----------



## RSnyder (May 16, 2006)

To answer your question, I've got an Artic Cat 400cc 4x4 and love it.  It does everything I could want.  They've got a lot of ground clearance, etc.

As for the safety debate, I DO wear a helmet.  I have been to and seen more than a few ATV accidents and believe that many, if not most, injuries could have been prevented by a helmet.  Also, find and attend a rider's course.  I took one after I'd been riding for a few years, and I still learned stuff in it.  Plus, there are places where you have to have that certificate to ride.  Oh, bubble wrap is an optional fashion accessory.


----------



## HoochFishr (Jun 6, 2006)

One thing to be considered is weight. I have a Kaw. Prarie 660 4x4(a beast) and a kaw. bayou 220 2 wheel drive that I bought to play around on. the power of the 660 is nice but but it is extremly heavy, I have got stuck in mud holes on my 660, that the scrawny 220 zips right through, and when the 220 does get stuck, 90%  of the time i can pick it up, slide it over and take off. just something to be considered.


----------



## HoochFishr (Jun 6, 2006)

*stupidity at work...*



			
				dixie said:
			
		

> I'd watch the fox news report on atv's before buying one. 8 deaths and 100's of injuries in two years in a supervised area. Why buy something knowing the odds of it maiming you for the rest of your life of even causing your death are that high?


 
the fox news report you are watching is completly wrong! they made the owner of a very nice power sports park look like he was on a shooting rampage or something! I ride at durhamtown Every weekend. the only thing that man is guilty of is giving people a place to ride, something you cant seem to find in GA anymore, from all the  subdivisions. that "little man" owned park is safer than any government trail you will find anywhere in GA. at a Gov. trail  you are lucky to see a official once a month, go to durahamtown tell me how many officials you see before you even get to a trail, not to mention the ones that ride them, watching for other riders. THE ONLY THING getting people killed there is their OWN STUPIDITY, Durahamtown gives you a place to go without the risk of going to jail, They DO NOT MAKE PEOPLE DO THE STUPID THINGS THAT ARE GETTING PEOPLE HURT. What is wrong with the people who can't figure that bit of info. out???????


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a Honda Rancher 4 x 4 but I think just about everybody builds a good dependable ATV now.  When you consider the way the average guy probably uses his ATV (running it about 50 hours a year, if that) there's no reason to think that any of the major brands won't serve you well or last as long as you want them to with a little bit of mechanical care.  

I went with Honda because I have seen first hand the outright abuse they can take.  I have a buddy who has an early 90's model Fourtrax and that thing has been to pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie and back.  He's sunk it in creeks, rode 3 big guys on it, pulled disc harrows for hours on end in south Georgia summer time heat, etc. and generally abused this bike in any possible way you can think of and it's still running like a top.


----------

